# flying ants in bathtub.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Saw a few silver fish in the guest bathroom. Bought Boric Acid and liberally sprinkled it around the entire base of the bathroom also used Raid around the window that's over the tub. That was last week.

Last night was perplexed to see about 30 flying ants, dying, in the bottom of the bathtub.

No idea where they could have come from. I'm going to recaulk the outside of that window today, as the caulk is old and cracked.

Do I need to buy some kind of bait trap also? I used to always keep "Terro" for little ants but haven't had any for a long time.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Both of those insects need moisture, and rotting wood to live.
I'd be spending most of my time figuring out if I have a plumbing leak or some wood rot outside.
A properly installed window does not count on caulking to keep water out.
Got a picture of this window.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

joe,

I've been in this house a year so was surprised to just now see so many of them all at once.

I figured I had the silverfish when I had the old AC that leaked. When the new one was put in they said the platform was rotted and the old AC was ready to fall thru. They replaced the wood platform with new wood.
I read that silverfish can live 8 months with no food, so I'm giving it time. I rarely see them now. I also went around most baseboards and under sinks with Boric Acid. I've had the new AC (and replaced wood) about 3 months.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

flying ants (winged ants, sexually active) come from a colony/satellite colony with MORE ants, many of which dont fly. One way to locate is to go outside, near that room/window, at dusk (they are most active at night). Use a flashlight to shine against the house siding. may times, this is where you will see the trail of carpenters,, and congregating ants. Follow them and you will find the crack/tiny opening. Then, during daytime, go there and blast with a narow orfice duster and sevin. DEAD ants will result. May have to repeat.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

noquacks

I see ants on my brick house all the time. I use a gallon of something my daughter gave me which came with a sprayer.

In the garage, after cleaning, I squirted boric acid powder along a baseboard with a big gap. Two days later there were a huge number of dead flying ant laying near the baseboard.

I'll try Sevin.


----------

